
Awesome talk by Jeff Bezos on the next web innovation (2003) - revorad
http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/jeff_bezos_on_the_next_web_innovation.html
======
revorad
I loved his interview posted earlier today, so looked up his talks and found
this one. It's an old one from 2003 but is really interesting where Bezos
draws an analogy between the Internet and the gold rush. The 1908 Hurley
washing machine analogy is also wicked.

